# Noctua or Yate Loon Fans?



## wigseryc

Noctua's are a bit costly. I bit the bullet though and bought 2 for my case, and the Noctua cooler for my CPU.. And i'm glad i did to be honest. They come with 2/3 in-line resistors so you can lower the speeds, and some rubber mounts to make them even quieter. So yeah, my vote's with the Nocs.


----------



## Sekigahara

If price isn't an issue, then get the Noctua fans. Yate Loon fans are great fans because of the price as well, but I'd have to say Noctua fans will beat them due to better engineering.


----------



## SeanEE89

Well I am planning on buying 3-4 of the 120mm versions and 1 of the 92mm version and the CPU Cooler. So I know it'll cost quite a bit but I want something that will work well and be very silent as well.


----------



## wigseryc

They also either have a 6 year, or lifetime warrantee.

And the CPU cooler is almost certainly a complete quality package. You will not regret it.


----------



## DuckieHo

Noctuas are better but like you said are more expensive. Yate Loons give you like 90-95% of the performance for 1/3rd the price.


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Noctua's are a bit costly. I bit the bullet though and bought 2 for my case, and the Noctua cooler for my CPU.. And i'm glad i did to be honest. They come with 2/3 in-line resistors so you can lower the speeds, and some rubber mounts to make them even quieter. So yeah, my vote's with the Nocs.

Is there a point in getting a fan controller for the Noctua's or are they quiet enough to not need one?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

your comparing a $15 fan to a $5 fan....


----------



## marcus000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Noctuas are better but like you said are more expensive. Yate Loons give you like 90-95% of the performance for 1/3rd the price.

Don't Yate Loons slaughter Noctuas on airflow?









The ones i've had here certainly kick out a hell of a lot more air than the Noctuas but they give out a fair old racket at the same time.


----------



## Melcar

Yate Loon. You really can't get better than that.


----------



## marcus000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melcar* 
Yate Loon. You really can't get better than that.

Depends what you want, I would never have them in my rig because i'm a silence freak... if you want silence then Noctuas are the way forward.


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marcus000* 
Don't Yate Loons slaughter Noctuas on airflow?









The ones i've had here certainly kick out a hell of a lot more air than the Noctuas but they give out a fair old racket at the same time.

The Yate Loons might move more air for all I know. Although I doubt they would slaughter them.

I am looking for the best CFM/Dba Ratio possible. I want fans that move a considerable amount of air but also that are as silent as possible because this PC is in my room. I also do not have anything overclocked and I will not consider it. I experimented with overclocking enough and the benefits weren't worth the risk to me.


----------



## Biskitz

just get some ZALMAN F3's, kicks the crap outta both of them


----------



## Sekigahara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeanEE89* 
The Yate Loons might move more air for all I know. Although I doubt they would slaughter them.

I am looking for the best CFM/Dba Ratio possible. I want fans that move a considerable amount of air but also that are as silent as possible because this PC is in my room. I also do not have anything overclocked and I will not consider it. I experimented with overclocking enough and the benefits weren't worth the risk to me.

Not to be a buzzkill, but the current gen AMD chips don't OC very well. If you plan on going Intel, however, OCing is definitely worth it, since most Core 2 chips overclock very well with almost no risk. The only real risk would occur if someone was totally worthless at OCing and didn't read information on stable voltages, temps, etc.

But back on topic, if you're looking for silence then Noctua fans will beat Yate Loons. I have my PC in my room as well, and my rig with 4 Yate Loon mediums is too noisy (for my tastes) to have running unless I'm actually on the computer.


----------



## onlycodered

Noctua fans for sure. Make sure to get the NF-P12 fans instead of the other model as the NF-P12 have MUCH better air pressure.


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biskitz* 
just get some ZALMAN F3's, kicks the crap outta both of them


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sekigahara* 
Not to be a buzzkill, but the current gen AMD chips don't OC very well. If you plan on going Intel, however, OCing is definitely worth it, since most Core 2 chips overclock very well with almost no risk. The only real risk would occur if someone was totally worthless at OCing and didn't read information on stable voltages, temps, etc.

But back on topic, if you're looking for silence then Noctua fans will beat Yate Loons. I have my PC in my room as well, and my rig with 4 Yate Loon mediums is too noisy (for my tastes) to have running unless I'm actually on the computer.

I know AMD is lacking at Overclocking when compared to Intel. Although I did manage to get my old 3800+ from 2.0GHz up to 3.4GHz on air and it was stable to so that in my opinion isn't to bad although I know Intel chips can do much more. I have no cared to try to overclock my 5600+ though because it runs my computer like a dream as is.

I do plan on upgrading to Intel when the new socket comes out for Intel. Until then though I am just going to stick to my current build because it runs like a dream for my needs. I just want something a little quieter.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeanEE89* 










They are indeed one of the better fans out there. There was a discussion some time ago about fans for radiators; I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: Here is the test that DuckieHo linked to when the discussion took place. The Zalman fans ended up being some of the best, followed by Yate Loons and Scythes. I think they have an older Noctua in there as well.


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melcar* 
They are indeed one of the better fans out there. There was a discussion some time ago about fans for radiators; I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: Here is the test that DuckieHo linked to when the discussion took place. The Zalman fans ended up being some of the best, followed by Yate Loons and Scythes. I think they have a Noctua in there as well.

They did review the Noctuas a little bit although it was never compared to the Zalman F3 in any of the posts. They were in seperate postings. From what I was reading though the Zalman F3 did however out perform the Yate Loons.


----------



## tkl.hui

what about Scythe S-Flex or Scythe Slipstreams, those are both great fans that have a good CFM:dB ratio.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeanEE89* 
They did review the Noctuas a little bit although it was never compared to the Zalman F3 in any of the posts. They were in seperate postings. From what I was reading though the Zalman F3 did however out perform the Yate Loons.


It was not about comparing those particular fans head to head, but rather their individual performance. Fans like the Zalman and Yate Loon are able to conserve much of their airflow even when behind a radiator, while the Noctua suffered from noticeable pressure loss. Point is that you usually want a fan that has little to no airflow loss since that will help you the most when you pair it with obstructive heatsinks (or even simple fan filters for that matter).


----------



## gymenii

I had zalmans F3's and replaced all of them with petra's yate loon's @1650 rpm, on a sunbeam reostat - *Dead Silent*.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Scythe Slipstreams, quite frankly, sucks when used with a radiator. The best fans you can get for the radiator would be Sans Ace which Sans Ace taking a huge lead. Panaflo and Delta fans follow at a distant next. If space is a premium and you cannot fit a 38mm fan, the best 25mm fan for radiators you can get would be PAPST.


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melcar* 
It was not about comparing those particular fans head to head, but rather their individual performance. Fans like the Zalman and Yate Loon are able to conserve much of their airflow even when behind a radiator, while the Noctua suffered from noticeable pressure loss. Point is that you usually want a fan that has little to no airflow loss since that will help you the most when you pair it with obstructive heatsinks (or even simple fan filters for that matter).

You do make a striking point with that said. I was planning on cutting out the ventilation area for my fans on the back of my case and mounting fan grills to allow more airflow anyways. My intake fans however I will have to question because I do not know how well for sure they'll draw air into the computer... I might just buy a Yate Loon and test it because they're so cheap and if Im not happy buy the Noctuas and if I am happy buy more Yate Loons.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeanEE89* 
Is there a point in getting a fan controller for the Noctua's or are they quiet enough to not need one?


Well they come with inline resistors already, so there's no need to use a fan controller unless you want total adjustability. I don't use any of them, and i can hear the fans, just not so much. I think you'd be alright without them to be honest.


----------



## j0z3

I like noctua fans.. Skin colour awesomeness/Dead silent too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

beige and burgandy.....does NOT fit most case color schemes


----------



## wigseryc

Fits mine, as it doesn't have a window so nobody looks in.

Function > Fashion, imho.


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Fits mine, as it doesn't have a window so nobody looks in.

Function > Fashion, imho.

Do you have any pics of your system?


----------



## wigseryc

Well sure i do.

Just not as it turns out, in my gallery.

Inside the system:


















Older wiring, better photo:









And a couple of extras:


































Just to show you my workspace and the box-art sorta thing from the fans.

Sorry for all the pics.


----------



## SeanEE89

Haha I appriciate all the pics actually so thank you. I have a few questions though.

The fan in the bottom front of the case does that have strong air flow because I notice it has quite a bit to go through?

Also those rubber silencers that come with the fans. Can I use those instead of screws, and if yes how secure are they?


----------



## wigseryc

You can feel the airflow if you put your hand underneath my graphics card. Sure it's not as strong say, an inch from the fan, but it's definately there.

The silencers are intended to be used instead of the screws. They are secure if you mount them properly, fans wont shift a millimetre.


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
You can feel the airflow if you put your hand underneath my graphics card. Sure it's not as strong say, an inch from the fan, but it's definately there.

The silencers are intended to be used instead of the screws. They are secure if you mount them properly, fans wont shift a millimetre.

I see do you have them set on the highest setting? And that is interesting because I'm sure it helps prevent a lot of vibration.

I think I am going to bite the bullet and get the Noctua's. I do not need anything crazy because I just want something efficient and quiet, and I am sure they would do a good job cooling my system.


----------



## wigseryc

I do have them on highest, yes. I fully intend to install my fan controller though when i nab it from my old case, just to see what difference the lower speeds will make for me.

They do help vibration, and they stop you needing to screw into the fan casing, which can be effort. However, they are a bit fiddly, especially when trying to pull the further corners through the fan holes.. You'll be alright though, for sure.


----------



## LaoFX

Go with the Noctua's. You wont regret it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Fits mine, as it doesn't have a window so nobody looks in.

Function > Fashion, imho.

Yate Loon from Petra's Tech Shop... Function, Fashion, AND Price







For the price 2 Noctua, I can buy 3 S-Flex or 8 Yate Loons and be better off >.>


----------



## levdir

Well, I've been looking at Noctuas for my current project as well--purportedly silent and they do actually fit my intended colour scheme. I think this thread has convinced me.


----------



## SeanEE89

I just bought one Noctua fan I have yet to try it out though. I'll let you know how it is though.


----------



## soloz2

I can't complain with my combination of Noctua P12 on cpu, scythe slipstream, and yate loon fans in my rig


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Noctua NF-P12 all the way baby!! Dead silent and 01 cfm's.


----------



## mocha989

Yate Loons are loud but have great performance but Noctua have amazing engineering. THe bearing is a Self Stablizing bearing so its doesnt rattle it to pieces when its get older and what not.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mocha989* 
Yate Loons are loud but have great performance but Noctua have amazing engineering. THe bearing is a Self Stablizing bearing so its doesnt rattle it to pieces when its get older and what not.

I cant help but point out marketing talk, a bearing is a metal ball or bushing Im pretty sure all bearings "self stabilize" aka "wear in", I remember when I used to skateboard new bearings were noisy because they were rough and after a week of going down the hills they would get really quiet because the metal would wear down on the spots where it was rubbing most.

Quieter fans most likely are quieter because of better build quality like more solid plastics that are smoother and higher precision on parts that move to prevent vibration, or lower rpms.


----------



## pyrophonic

my noctua fans seem to be quite loud, they louder then my antec 900 case fans, really enoyign i want my system to be silent.


----------



## xonix

I have 2 x Noctua NF-P12's in Push-Pull on my CPU running at max speed (no resistor speed control). They run very quiet as opposed to my case fans (which are all Coolermasters).

@ONEBADMK8: Nice fan cover! What is it? Does it come with the CPU cooler?


----------



## Sun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAD_JIHAD* 
I cant help but point out marketing talk, a bearing is a metal ball or bushing Im pretty sure all bearings "self stabilize" aka "wear in", I remember when I used to skateboard new bearings were noisy because they were rough and after a week of going down the hills they would get really quiet because the metal would wear down on the spots where it was rubbing most.

Quieter fans most likely are quieter because of better build quality like more solid plastics that are smoother and higher precision on parts that move to prevent vibration, or lower rpms.

There are so many different ways to construct a bearing, some are better than others. Noctua is not simply applying marketing jargon.

FYI:

Fluid-Dynamic









Sleeve

















Magnetic-Barometric









SSO


----------



## diegolaz

Aren't the Enermax (8-12dba) quieter? I was about to get 2 at "cooler g u y s d-o-t c o m"


----------

